# > > Best way to handle fulfillment?



## JoeJon (Mar 16, 2007)

> > Best way to handle fulfillment?

- Do it yourself?

- Outsource it? If so, to who? What company have people been happy with?

- How much do they charge on top?


This is going to be a small-ish site with about 15-20 designs but I would still rather a professional do it if not too expensive....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is no real "best" way, each company will have its preferences as to which they want to do (do it themselves or outsource it).

If you search the forums for fulfillment, you'll find lots of experiences and tips posted that should get you started.


----------

